# cdrom speed???

## A deeper blue

both my dvd player and cd burner seem slow at reading disks  :Sad: 

```
# hdparm -viTt /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  1 (on)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

 Model=LITE-ON LTR-12101B, FwRev=LS38, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=1024kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   560 MB in  2.01 seconds = 278.10 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  3.29 seconds =   1.82 MB/sec

# hdparm -viTt /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  1 (on)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

 Model=LITE-ON LTR-12101B, FwRev=LS38, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=1024kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   560 MB in  2.01 seconds = 278.10 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  3.29 seconds =   1.82 MB/sec
```

also disabling/enabling the DMA doesn't seem to effect the speed

btw... why do I get the following errors??? I didn't used to get these (at least to my knowledge)

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

----------

## curtis119

here is my output:

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -viTt /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  1 (on)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

 Model=ATAPI CD-ROM 52XMax, FwRev=VER 1.12, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:227,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:150}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   932 MB in  2.01 seconds = 464.68 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.24 seconds =   3.08 MB/sec

bash-2.05b# hdparm -viTt /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  1 (on)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

 Model=SONY CD-RW CRX195E1, FwRev=ZYS2, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:227,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   916 MB in  2.00 seconds = 457.61 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.37 seconds =   2.37 MB/sec

```

Mine are significantly higher. The only difference between our setups that I can see is mine have udma and yours seem to only have mdma. Try having the kernel autotune the ide driver by appending "hdc=autotune" and hdd=autotune to your grub or lilo kernel line.

Another thing that can determine dma speed (and thus the speed of the cdrom) is the cable you are using. If your using 40-conductor cable it only supports mdma2 and that is what you will get even if your drives support udma2. Since udma settings are not even listed in your post I assume that this is the problem. Get 80-conductor cable instead.

Here is an article explaining the difference between 40 and 80 cable:

http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/if/ide/confCable80-c.html

----------

## A deeper blue

hmn... I know that I haven't got an 80 conductor cable... that's why I use mdma2 but but but but.... oki  :Smile:  I'll try to find another cable :d

----------

## warthog

 *curtis119 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Another thing that can determine dma speed (and thus the speed of the cdrom) is the cable you are using. If your using 40-conductor cable it only supports mdma2 and that is what you will get even if your drives support udma2. Since udma settings are not even listed in your post I assume that this is the problem. Get 80-conductor cable instead.
> 
> Here is an article explaining the difference between 40 and 80 cable:
> ...

 

I just wanted to say that I was having a similar problem with the super slow cd read times, and from reading the article on 80 conductor cable I learned that I needed to move the cd-rw drive from the middle connector to the end connector on the ribbon cable.  It worked!  I would have never guessed that a particular connector could have caused the cd drive to repond so slowly.  In any case, thank you very much!

----------

## ham_se17

As the topic says, when I put a DVD/CD in my drive:

```

# hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=SONY DVD RW AW-G630A, FwRev=1.00, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

# hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

the system gets VERY SLOW. 

Mouse starts lagging, "auto-completion" in terminals gets very slow, beryl gets very very slow to.

It's a brand new laptop, with:

 - core 2 duo 2 Ghz

 - 2 gb ram

 - 512 mb nvidia 7600 go

 - 160 gb sata hdd

running gentoo ~amd64

What can be the problem?

----------

## wynn

 *ham_se17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 
> ...

 No DMA on the drive. You may not have the correct driver for the IDE controller, the kernel can only set DMA when the driver which matches the chipset is in use.

You haven't, by any chance, got the JMicron IDE chipset and be running with "Generic IDE", would you?

----------

## ham_se17

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *ham_se17 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 
> ...

 

the issue can be followed here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4018081.html#4018081

----------

